# fungus gnat control



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

I've been reading through control options this morning. None seem particularly applicable to a barn environment unless you're Bill Gates.

Anyone have any success keeping these pests down to reasonable levels. 

Ideally I'd just compost our manure far enough from the horses that it wouldn't be a factor but we don't have room for that and the gnats show up on fresh manure almost instantly. We don't have the manpower to be mucking as soon as the horses go.

The gnats bug the horses enough to make the owner sheet them. At least one really hates his fly sheet and has almost finished destroying it. He managed to get out of his vest, sheet, and mask last night and seemed quite impressed with himself this morning.

So we would like to find some way to reduce their numbers.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

Subbing.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

The easiest, and possibly cheapest way is to encourage birds and bats to make their home on your property.
A single bat can eat up to 1,000 bugs per night (this includes mosquitoes as well, so bonus!)

Different species of bird can also eat their weight or more in insects.

Also remove all standing water that is not necessary.
You can also look into predatory nematodes, much like fly predators that will help 'eat away' at the gnat population.


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

Bats is a great idea. I'll look into that.


----------



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

If you like bats, don't use flypaper.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

http://www.arbico-organics.com/product/fly-control-program-alt/beneficial-insects-organisms

I use these. 


http://www.arbico-organics.com/product/em1-beneficial-microbial-inoculant/Beneficial-Organisms

I spray this on my manure piles and over the pastures. It makes poo disappear, amazing stuff.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Set manure aside to dry and if safe to do so, burn smudges made up of old dry hay/straw and manure. The smoke drives off the bugs. There should be directions on youtube for building a smudge. If you do burn manure, the ashes are excellent for the garden.


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

Unfortunately a first look at bats seems to indicate that bats and horses don't mix too well because of the Hendra virus. There are some species of bat that don't carry it and I'll have to do some further looking to see which those are and how likely it is to get some here and have them stay. Does anyone have any experience of how well horses deal with the crazy flying of bats?

I personally like the smudge burning idea but the HOA where this rescue is located (yes the rescue is located at a house belonging to an HOA) would go nuts about smoke even if local laws allowed it, which I doubt they do.

If I had my choice I wouldn't try to run a horse rescue from within a fancy development of estates but I'm working with what exists.

If we were pros with unlimited funds and the neighbor was ok with it I'd drench his field periodically with Bt. That would deal with the worst of the problem. I'll bring this up to the owner and see if there are funds for it.

Thanks for the suggestsions!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I'm also a fan of using insect predators - I use Arbico Organics, very reliable service
You can encourage Purple Martins (if they're in your area) by putting nesting houses for them around your property - they're great insect catchers


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Yeah, you would have to see about Hendra free bats.

I've never seen a horse react to bats flying around, horses that I've known aren't afraid of 'aerial predators/ monsters' so long as they're already in flight when spotted, now if they fly up in front of the horses faces that would be a different story.

Birds are also a good option, try to encourage native species though, non- natives may eat more but they also out compete native birds for all resources.

I'd also follow Dreamcather's link, the predators are a bit pricey at first glance but are worth the money.

I'd love to do a smudge pot, but I've got lung issues and can't handle the smoke, so I've never bothered trying.


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

It looks like fungus gnats are not the real problem. The real problem seems to be "eye gnats". We haven't definitely located where these are breeding. 

There's a creek nearby that's suspect. I suspect it could be the leftover water from one of the mares very soaked hay that gets dumped next to the corral every morning. 

We're going to try one of these egg bait traps that's recommended by Missouri State University and see how that goes.

What has proven effective over the past week in keeping the fungus gnats down is simply spreading manure immediately after dumping it into the field. This makes it dry out that much faster which keeps the gnats down. They aren't down to zero but the difference is significant.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It looks like you are located in California? I can't find any reference to the Hendra virus being diagnosed in the United States. If I am wrong, I would appreciate a reference. 

About Hendra Virus

Bats can carry rabies, so your horses should be vaccinated.

You really don't have a lot of choice as to whether or not you have bats. All you can do is to put out bat boxes and hope they show up. You can't catch them and import them or anything. 

We have a lot of bats and they do eat a lot of bugs, but we still have gnats, flies, mosquitoes, etc. Bats are usually good citizens and they are also protected in many places.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

get the fly predators. I do not know if they kill the gnats . use a good fly spray ( a joke in CA)
i mix my own , use the pyrethin, add skin so soft, a bit of tree tea oil. do not get into their eyes , tree tea stings but is good for the skin. For the face, you can use swat . some people just use petroleum jelly, but it gets dirtier than the swat.
Calif. gets the mexican brown bat , they do carry rabies. They fly all over my place in the summer. Knock on wood, never had a problem, Also.. dragon flys eat tons of bugs. i do not know how to attract dragonflys. the larvae are ugly, you can find them in ponds and some creeks, they look like weird crickets. 
If you build a bat house, make sure you have it away from the barn , house. bat guana is good fertilizer, but a build up of it hs to much nitrogen and bad for the lungs.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

also, a good spray is Catron iv . it is made for cattle, but works great on the horses. it cost so be prepared.


----------

